# Eure besten Nordschleifen-Runden in Shift



## LK1801 (3. November 2009)

Mich würde interessieren was eure besten Nordschleifen-Rundenzeiten sind.
Ein Bild als Beweis ist (wie immer) Pflicht. Die soll nicht nur ein reiner Bilderthread werden, es können auch Tipps ausgetauscht, oder diskutiert werden.


So Ich leg mal vor:
6:16:990
picload.org - fast 'n' easy imagehost

(leider akzeptiert der Foruminterne Bilderuploud .bmps nicht)


Gut, damit wäre alles gesagt, ich bin auf eure rekorde gespannt.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Eure Nordschleifen-Bestzeiten*

Dann speicher die Bitmap doch als JPG


----------



## tobi757 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Eure Nordschleifen-Bestzeiten*

Hab mal 5:45Min in GTR2 mit einem Peugot 908 mit 1050PS geschafft

Bild werde ich nochmal suchen


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

*AW: Eure Nordschleifen-Bestzeiten*

gestern 6:59,70 min ,habe aber keine Screen
Heute will ich nochmal nachlegen


----------



## aurionkratos (4. November 2009)

*AW: Eure Nordschleifen-Bestzeiten*

Sei mal so nett und pack mal "Need for Speed" in den Titel. Einige gehen halt über "Neue Beiträge ins Forum


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Eure Nordschleifen-Bestzeiten*

@MalkavianChild85: Wenn ich wüßt wie es geht hätte ich es gemacht.
@tobi757: Bitte nur Zeiten aus Shift. Wir sind ja im NFS Unterforum 
Edit: fixed.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

*AW: Eure Nordschleifen-Bestzeiten*

So , gerade eben mal den MC12 getestet , die erste Runde war gleich mit einigen kleinen Fehlern nahezu exact 7min


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

da geht noch was


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

nj ein paar mal auf dem rasen gelandet ,aber sonst nichts :/ mein Bremsverhalten habe ich aber noch nicht geändert ,ich bremse immer vor der Kurve sehr spät bis es grün wird und drücke dann wieder Gas 
@LK : kannst du vielleicht mal ein Video deiner Runde drehen?Ich finde das echt heftig ,wie man so eine zeit schafft


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

wenn du mir ein freeware-programm sagst, welches mehr als 30sek aufnehem kannst und ich mal zeit habe ja.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

Das kannst du mt XFire...
Ich werde mich jetzt nochmal auf eine schnelle Runde begeben


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Habe grade 6:53 geschafft, hatte aber in der letzen Kurve vorm Ziel einen Dreher ... 

Und die 6:19 schaff ich auch  Muss mich heute Abend nochmal ransetzen


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

Xfire funktioniert leider nicht, stürzt ab wenn ich den Hotkey für die videoaufnahme drücke.



			
				tobi757 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die 6:19 schaff ich auch  muss mich heute Abend nochmal ransetzen


Das wollen wir doch mal sehen.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

hmm 
Könnte jemand ansonsten vllt eine Rangliste machen ,wenn hier viel gefachsimpelt wird ,verliert man den Überblick ,wer denn nu der schnellste ist


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Die besten Rundenzeiten auf der Norschleife in Need for Speed SHIFT



tobi757 | 6:13,240 | Pagani Zonda R | Link
LK1801 | 6:16,990 | Pagani Zonda R | Link 
JimBeam | 6:35,140 Pagani Zonda R | Link
Birdy84 | 6:35,670 | Pagani Zonda R | Link
Sesfontain | 6:41,710 | Maserati MC12 |Link


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

Hammer  wie hast du das denn geschafft? das ein sprung von 40s in weniger als einer stunde


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Die Karre war einfach erst schlecht vom Setup her


----------



## iceman650 (4. November 2009)

oder auswendig lernen. damals als ich in gtr2 die kurvenkombinationen einigermaßen kannte und nicht am gras gelandet bin ging das einigermaßen^^


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

Er hat ja geschrieben das er einen dreher am ende hatte, war wohl ein ziemlich heftiger

die zeit schaff ich auch noch, probiere grad verschiedene setups, hab jetzt ein gutes mit dem 6:17 gefahren bin aber mit vielen fehler

Edit: ich fahre übrigens mit der zonda r
@Sesfontain: Ich lade grade ein Video einer ~6,18 hoch!


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

wenn ich drehe ,dann braucht das nur etwa 10-15 s


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Ja ich bin hinten total doof weggerutscht und dann hab ich mich auch noch an sonner blöden Kante verfangen, die Runde wäre so bestimmt 6:32 geworden aber naja


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

ganz am ende hat man ja gut 340 drauf, da kann ein dreher schonmal mehr als 10-15sek kosten , aber ein normaler dreher kostet bei mir auch höchstens 15sek.
Man dauert das lange, das video hochzulade, wird aber HD-Quali.


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Ne ich mein noch in der letzens Kurve vorm Ziel wo man bei der 24h-Version der Strecke normalerweise auf den Nürburgring fährt


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

achso


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

340 auf der Gerade?Aber nicht mit Standardsettings oder?Ich erreiche nur 320 mit ZondaR


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YL9RACdhz4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YL9RACdhz4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Bei 0:17 Die Stelle


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

Dein eingebettetes Video funktioniert bei mir nicht :/


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Habs nochmal neu eingebettes und jetzt geht es


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

Oh ja ,die stelle ist mies 
Bin da zum Glück nicht hängengeblieben
Ist das normal ,das man ,wenn man beim Wipperman auf den Rasen kommt gleich disqualifiziert wird?Das vergeigt mir aktuell fast jede Runde ,egal ob ich vorher eine Verwarnung hatte oder nicht


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Also ich fahr da ehrlich gesagt nicht drüber, daher kann ich das schlecht sagen, aber ich kenn das schon das wenn man öfter verwarnt wird, dass man dann disqualifiziert wird ...


----------



## Sesfontain (4. November 2009)

ja ,nur gleich beim ersten Mal?Das ist übrigens nur bei dieser einen Stelle beim Wippermann so


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

Vielleicht ist das ja ein Bug von NFS  Oder die Entwickler hatten schiss das die Leute sich damit gute Rundenzeiten erschummeln


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> 340 auf der Gerade?Aber nicht mit Standardsettings oder?Ich erreiche nur 320 mit ZondaR


Mein Video ist in 26min hochgelade, da kannst du dann Vmax sehen, und ja es ist WEIT über 320


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

in 1080p

370sind bei mir maximum, aber dann rutsch ich nur rum


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

der regler für abtrieb ist bei zwischen der mitte und "geschwindigkeit". (also 1/4 "voll")

Nur noch paar sekunden......


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2009)

Bitte postet mal Screens. Komme mit dem Zonda R nicht unter 6:41 mit dem Standard Setup.


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

sorry irgendetwas ist beim hochladen schief gegangen, hat über ne stunde gedauert, sollte eigentlich 1080p sein isses aber nicht und jetzt beim video "verarbeiten" hängst. Schade mein erstes youtubevideo gleich so eiin flop, oder ist es normal das das verarbeiten so lang dauert?


----------



## midnight (4. November 2009)

Naja 1080p bringt nix. Youtube gibt eh nur 720p wieder...

so far


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

was ist eigentlich diese verarbeiten? sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Podnb23zZV4
Hier quali is niich pralle aber man erkennt eigentlich trotzdem alles


----------



## LK1801 (4. November 2009)

kann man sich da eigentlich abmelden, und den pc abschalten, oder muss man die ganze zeit angemeldet sein bis es fertig ist?

EDIT: OK, dann kannst du es dir ja morgen in vernünftiger quali angucken, weil eigentlich ist es eine ziemlich gute runde!


----------



## LK1801 (5. November 2009)

gute runde rxtus, mein video is fertig, hat in HD auch eine gute quali!! Leider etwas verzerrt, dafür kann ich aber nichts.
PS: eigentlich fahr ich ohne rennlinie, sieht blöd aus, aber für die, die mit fahren ist es eine hilfe wenn  sie m video aktiviert ist.
Hier nochmal der Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Podnb23zZV4


----------



## tobi757 (5. November 2009)

Mist, wollte eig auch ein Video hochladen, aber heute ist mein Lenkrad iwie kaputt gegangen, da ist jetzt etwa immer erst bei 5% Lenkeinschlag eine Reaktion, so kann man einfach nicht fahren


----------



## Sesfontain (5. November 2009)

So ich mach mich jetzt an meine Persöhnlichr Bestzeit 
@LK Danke für das Vid , echt hammer ,wie der Zonda bei dir noch bei über 300KmH zieht...
Ich werde mich dann auch mal ans Tuning machen

EDIT: Allein durch die Perspective(hatte vorher von außen)habe ich 6s gewonnen  die erste runde war bestimmt unter 6:50 wurde ich aber disqualifiziert
Hier dann mal meine gültige Runde...Was sollte ich einstellen ,um mehr Topspeed zu haben?genauer gesagt ,wie weit?mir fehlen auf der gerade immer so 20-30KMH auf LK , was wahrscheinlich auch die zeit etwas nach oben drückt


----------



## LK1801 (5. November 2009)

na also, schonmal besser!
Klar die außenansicht ist schöner, aber mit der stoßstangenansicht ist man direkt über der straße und hat die beste übersicht.


			
				Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte ich einstellen ,um mehr Topspeed zu haben


Am wichtigsten ist die Getriebeeinstellung, man muss den aufpassen das man den 6.Gang nicht zu lang übersetzt, sonst dreht er nich an den Drehzahlbegrenzer und man wird vom luftwiederstand vorher abgebremst, weil man zu wenig power hat. D.h. nicht einfach auf fullspeed stellen und hoffen das man dann so schnell wie moglich ist, so wichtig ist der VMax aber nicht, macht höchsten 4sek aus...


----------



## Sesfontain (5. November 2009)

Langsam nervt mich das, immer am Wipperman disqualifiziert oder zwei dreher in der Runde 
So kommen immo nahezu immer 6,55raus
Wie sollte mich in etwa übersetzen?Mit der schnelleinstellung auf 60 anstatt von 50 habe ich sogar weniger Topspeed

EDIT: ohne nervenden dreher ,aber mit einigen verbremsern im anhang


----------



## Birdy84 (5. November 2009)

LK1801 schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich diese verarbeiten? sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus.
> YouTube - Nordschleife NFS:Shift 6:18
> Hier quali is niich pralle aber man erkennt eigentlich trotzdem alles


Mich wundert es, dass du mit Fahrhilfen fährst, obwohl du scheinbar sehr gut fahren kannst. Versuch es mal ohne ABS, dann kannst du an einigen Stellen sogar besser bremsen.

Wo bleiben eure Setups? Bin gerade mal bei 6:35 angekommen...

@Sesfontain: Es ist wichtig, ruhig zu fahren. Besonders beim Beschleunigen mit den Zonda R sollte man gefühlvoll vorgehen.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. November 2009)

Problem bie mir isr nur ,das ich leider noch kein Pad habe ,sondern mit Tastatur fahre ,die kennt ja nur Vollgas oder Vollbremsen...Da ist KOntrolle leider schwer...Ansonsten probiere ich mir gerade die Strecke komplett zu merken,um nicht von bösen Ecken überrascht zu werden

Ich habe aktuell das Standardsetup ,was besseres habe ich noch nicht gefunden 
@Birdy: Hast du auch einen screen?Auch Zonda gefahren?


----------



## LK1801 (5. November 2009)

@birdy, ohne abs hab ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, traktionskontrolle habe ich auf niedrig, so kann mann man den ein oder anderen dreher besser abfangen, ich probiere es jetzt mal ohne alles aus


----------



## Sesfontain (5. November 2009)

Was hast du denn für ein NS Setup , LK?
@Tobi757 ,könntest du vllt. die List jeden Tag mal aktualisieren?


----------



## Genghis99 (5. November 2009)

1. rFactor kaufen
2. Bockbierbude - Dein freundlicher rFactor-Server besuchen
3. rFactor Nordschleife besuchen
4. viel, viel, VIEL üben (sowas um 2000 Runden)

dann über Nordschleife reden.


----------



## LK1801 (5. November 2009)

@sesfontain: bei mir ist alles im "feinmenü", das alles aufzuschreiben ist miir jetzt zuviel arbeit, später vielleicht.
Ein tipp noch, im schnelltune-menü ist ein bug: übersteuern und untersteuern wurde verrtauscht, d.h. wenn euch der wagen zuviel übersteuert, stellt den regler MEHR auf übersteuer.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich ein Problem Egal ,wie ich fahre , ich bekomme immer 6:47 min
An Tuning habe ich schon probiert den 5. und 6.Gang zu verkürzen auf das Level des ersten ,das brachte mir 10-15KMH mehr Topspeed aber die zeit blebt gleich
Könnte es vllt dran liegen ,das ich alles noch auf An habe ,bei den fahrhilfen?Also ABS,Traktionscontrolle, dieser Bremshelfer , Ideallinie und so


----------



## LK1801 (6. November 2009)

stabilitätskontrolle würde ich auf jeden fall ausschalten, ich bin ohne 5sek schneller, mann kann in ein paar runden einfach besser "reinsliden" ohnn stabilitätskontrolle


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2009)

Habe jetzt vergessen Stabilitätskontroll und sowas auszumachen und mich mal auf das Setup konzentriert...Jetzt schaffe ich etwa die Geschwindigeiten auf Geraden wie du. Bei der schnellen Strecke hat mir das ordentlich was gebracht , ich kann jetzt entspannter fahren bei etwas schnellerer Zeit , also ich habe noch Luft nach unten..Mal sehen ,was ich mit gutem Setup mit der tasta fahre


----------



## LK1801 (6. November 2009)

schon ein guuter fortschritt, üb weiter


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2009)

Auf jeden fall 
Vllt bestelle ich mir auch noch ein XBOX360 Pad , langsam wird das Kontrollieren echt schwer


----------



## tobi757 (6. November 2009)

Der Bremsassistent ist auch Müll, dadurch verliert man in manchen Situationen soviel Speed, z.B. wenn der schon 500m vor der nächsten langgezogenen Kurve bremst ....


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2009)

So ich probiere es gleich nochmal ohne . 
Kannst du vllt die Liste nochmal updaten?


----------



## LK1801 (6. November 2009)

würd ich dir empfehlen, ist ein gutes pad!


----------



## tobi757 (6. November 2009)

So Liste ist aktualisiert


----------



## LK1801 (6. November 2009)

*******, ich war eben auf einer wahnsinssrunde, locker eine ~6:10 bindann aber bei diesem kleinen knick nach der langen gerade bei 350 aufs gras und hab mich gedreht, damnit.
Aber deine zeit knack ich noch tobi 
Danke das du liste machst
Edit: lol, schei*e wird zensiert, wußt ich gar ncih is ja iwie lächerlich


----------



## tobi757 (7. November 2009)

Ja so ging es mir leider auch schon oft genug, oder halt die schon von mir beschriebene Kurve ...


----------



## LK1801 (7. November 2009)

Ja ein Lenkrad bring schon einige sekunden.
Die ideallinie hab ich normalerweise auch aus, aber für leute die mit ideallinie fahren ist das video dann eine bessere hilfe was bremspunkte etc. angeht.


			
				rtxus schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal Road America das ich sehe obs sich mit dem Lenker schneller fahren lässt auf so einer Strecke


Oh je Road america is eins meiner hass-strecken, also erwart keine wunder. 
Ausprobieren werd ich's trotzdem mal.


----------



## LK1801 (7. November 2009)

Ja, du musst aber bis montag noch warten, bin grad nicht zuhause.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. November 2009)

So ,bin gerade zwei Runden ohne Bremse gefahren ...Ich schaffe mit mehr Fehlern die nahezu gleiche Zeit außerdem fahre ich entspannter , muss nur noch Bremspunkte suchen.Ohne die traktionskontrolle ging bei mir gar nnix , und mit Handlingmodell Pro habe ich nach 200m aufgegeben

Im Anhang mal meine Zweite Runde ohne Bremse ,abre mit Traktionskontrolle auf hoch


----------



## RSX (7. November 2009)

Meine bisherige Top-Zeit:
YouTube - Need for Speed Shift - Nordschleife with Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX POV [PC Gameplay]


----------



## tobi757 (7. November 2009)

Man mich kotz mein blödes Lenkrad sowas von an ...
Du lenkst und erst wenn du mehr als ca. 5% eingelenkt hast passiert auch was -.-


----------



## LK1801 (7. November 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:
			
		

> Man mich kotz mein blödes Lenkrad sowas von an ...
> Du lenkst und erst wenn du mehr als ca. 5% eingelenkt hast passiert auch was -.-


Was hast du für ein Lenkrad?
Ich hatte mel das gleiche Problem mit meinem G25, das: Drei erste Shift Mods + G25 Steuerung | sommergemuese
hat geholfen


----------



## tobi757 (7. November 2009)

Die Totzone ist auf 0% werde mal den Lekeinschlag auf 40% probieren, ist ein Logitech Formula Force EX


----------



## Sesfontain (7. November 2009)

So ,lag wohl am Zonda , das ich Probleme hatte unter 6:44 zu kommen 
Mit Maserati habe ich jetzt ~6:41 mit zwei gröberen Fehlern ,der fährt sich auch viel besser


----------



## Birdy84 (8. November 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> @Birdy: Hast du auch einen screen?Auch Zonda gefahren?


Ja, hab auch ein Bild. Bin mit dem Zonda R gefahren, Standard Setup, Flügel allerdings auf 0.


----------



## JimBeam (8. November 2009)

Hab noch ein Pic gefunden, als ich mich mit xTc um die beste Zeit gekloppt habe. 

Gibts hier jetzt auch eine Liste oder postet jeder nur Wild drauf los?

Aber unter 6:20 Respekt.


----------



## Sesfontain (8. November 2009)

Liste findest du auf Seite 2 , in Tobi757s Post..
Heute bestlle ich endlich mein XBOx Pad


----------



## tobi757 (8. November 2009)

So, die Liste wurde wieder mal aktualisiert


----------



## Sesfontain (8. November 2009)

Eine Frage vor der Bestellung des Pads habe ich noch :
Bei Amaton steht 'XBOX360/WinXP' für den Controller ...Kann ich ihn trotzdem ohne irgendeinen Mod treiber mit Vista betreiben?


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Ja der funktioniert einfach so (= Soweit ich mich erinnere musste man nämlich für XP irgendwas externes installieren und unter Vista gings so 

so far


----------



## Sesfontain (8. November 2009)

Gut ,dann wird das Ding jetzt gekauft
Habe gerade bei PCGH gelesen ,unter Vista x86 läufts fehlerfrei ,unter x64 hoffe ich dann mal auch 
So ich drehe jetzt nochmal ne Runden online ,vllt bessere ich ja meine Zeit noch


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Also ich hab den Controller einfach reingesteckt und Vista64 hat über Windows Update einen Treiber geholt. Ging ohne Probleme. Es gibt sonn Tool, xbcd oder so. Damit kannst du noch ein wenig mehr konfigurieren und das ForceFeedback in perverse Level anheben, aber das muss man eigentlich nicht 

so far


----------



## Shax145 (9. November 2009)

Hab gerade mit meinem Murcielago 7:01 geschafft aber mit dreher -.- und n paar patzern. Aber fürs zweite mal nordschleife nicht schlecht find ich


----------



## Sesfontain (9. November 2009)

dein Zweites mal gesamt am PC?
Nicht schlecht die Zeit! 
Meine zweite war 7:07 mit Maserati


----------



## Shax145 (9. November 2009)

nein zweites mal nordschleife also die gesammte runde bin ich noch nie gefahren. mein speicherstand war iwann kaputt warum auch immer deswegen hab ich im mom nur den murcielago


----------



## LK1801 (10. November 2009)

7.01 ist für's erste mal und mit einem murcielago gut!


----------



## Sesfontain (10. November 2009)

Kann mir vllt jemand sagen ,was ich beim zonda beim Setup beachten sollte?
Ich habe eigentlich nur jeden Regler iwie mal ins extrem verstellt und mal geschaut ,aber viel bringen tut es nicht ..
Einzig das Verkürzen des 6. brachte was und die Aerodynamik runter

Btw morgen bekomme ich wahrscheinlich meinen XBOx Controller


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2009)

Ich nehme auch die erweiterte,die normale bring iwie nichts

Ok danke schonmal ,mit Diffs habe ich mich noch gar nicht befasst


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2009)

Das Gmaepad mist ja bis jetzt noch nicht so der Hammer :/ Das ist so dämlich ,ich kann auch nicht mehr so dolle Lenken ,wie mit Tasta, insgesamt macht mich das Pad nur schlechter nach 1 H spielen habe ich einen NS Zeit von 7:07 mit dem zonda ,normal mit Tasta prügel ich das Ding in 6:45 um die Nordschleife
In Spa 5s langsamer bei gleichem Auto nach einigen rennen
EDIT Sry doppelPost , der tab war noch auf 15:32 ,sodass ich noch nichts stehen hatte


----------



## LK1801 (11. November 2009)

du musst einfach viel üben! Am anfang wärst du mit einem lekrad auch nicht schneller als mit der tasta. Du musst einfach üben!


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2009)

Ok ,dann werde ich mich wohl oder übel einübene müssen 
Ich dachte wirklich zuerst ,ich könnte dann ohne Probs bessere Runden fahren ,aber dem schient somit leider nicht so
Wenigstens ist das ein völlig anders Gefühl ,viel exacter als mit der tasta


----------



## LK1801 (11. November 2009)

tja sorry toby, deine zeit wurde geknackt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2009)

Endlich bin ich eingefahren mit dem Ding 
Auf Spa mal eben die tasta um 3 s gezogen 
Jetzt gehts an die NS , ich hatte da schon eine 6:40 mit dem Pad ,wurde aber am ende disqualifiziert:/
@RtXus: deine settings mit dem Diff funzen prima ,bei längeren Kurven habe ich oft um die 7Kmh mehr Tempo
Was hast du den sonst noch für Setup settings ,die du weißt?
Ich habe aktuell nur 5. und 6. Gang wieder einen schritt kürzer als normal und die Flügel vorn und hinten um jeweils eine kleine stufe zu Tempo hin gemacht


----------



## LK1801 (11. November 2009)

na also, klappt doch.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2009)

Jo nach dem essen setzte der erfolg echt extrem ein 
einfach mal eben ns 6:50 ,vorm essen warns noch 7:07
Hat jemand noch tipps zum Setup?
btw ich werde morgen nochmal fahren ,jetzt ist es mir zu spät


----------



## Shax145 (11. November 2009)

6:51 ohh man an den heck antrieb vom zonda muss man sich ersma gewöhnen


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

Jo ,hast du den mal ohne helfer mit Tasta gefahren?Eie Qual sag ich dir 
nach 300m habe ich aufgegeben ,da sich das Ding nur gedreht hat


----------



## LK1801 (12. November 2009)

@sesfontain: ich würd dir ja mein setup durchgeben, aber das ist halt extra für'n lenkrad abgestimmt, bin mit dem gleichen setup mit pad gefahren, und kam garnicht klar. Sonst hätte ich dir mein setup schon längst gegeben.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

Ach so ,das ärgerlich...Ich muss sonst auch selbst nochmal sehen ,was in wiefern was bringt ,da die Einstellungen ja extrem fein gehen...Hast du irgendwas auf Extremwert? (also z.b. kein Abtrieb an der front oder so?)


----------



## Shax145 (12. November 2009)

@sesfontain oO ich fahr jedes auto ohne fahrhilfen


----------



## LK1801 (12. November 2009)

@sesfontain: ich fahr ohne abtrieb (regler ganz links), da muss man zwar in manchen kurven extrem gefühlvoll gasgeben, aber die nordschleife hat ja relativ viel schnelle passagen, wo man mit dem setting viel zeit gut macht.
Probier's mal aus!


----------



## Birdy84 (12. November 2009)

LK1801 schrieb:


> @sesfontain: ich würd dir ja mein setup durchgeben, aber das ist halt extra für'n lenkrad abgestimmt, bin mit dem gleichen setup mit pad gefahren, und kam garnicht klar. Sonst hätte ich dir mein setup schon längst gegeben.


Gib mal durch, bist nicht der Einzige, der mit Lenkrad fährt.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

So mit dem pad geht fahren echt abartig
Mit eiigen fehlern und sehr vorsichtigem Bremsen habe ich gerade mal eben so eine 6:36 gefahren  
@LK: das mit der Aero bringt echt einiges ,ich habe gerade kp wie ich die hatte aber beim Tiergarten habe ich etwa 353 drauf


----------



## Birdy84 (12. November 2009)

Da lege ich doch gleich mal nach.

Die Differenzialeinstellungen sind ja gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil der Wagen damit sehr doll übersteuert.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

ich sollte auch mal Backups machen 
Langsam nervt das Online spiel , kaum hat man mal ein Rennen eiskalt gewonnen sind die Gegner nächstes mal meist übertrieben aggressiv:/


----------



## LK1801 (12. November 2009)

@sesfontain: ja mein topspeed ist auch 353. (sieht man ja auch in meinem video), das teil geht schon wie hölle.
EDIT:
Reifen und Bremsen:
alles ganz links

Einstellung:
1-4 ganz rechts; 5-8 ganz links

Federn und Dämpfer:
1-6 ganz links; 7-8 ganz rechts; 9 mittig; 10-14 ganz rechts

Differenzial:
1 Wert 30,00; 2-3 ganz links; 4 ganz rechts

Getriebeübersetzung:
1. Gang ganz rechts; 2. Gang ganz rechts; 3. Gang ganz links; 4. Gang 1,17; 5. Gang 0,90; 6. Gang 0,87

Aerodynamik:
1-2 ganz links

Das ist für mich das optimale setting. (ACHTUNG: Shift hat einen bug. wenn ihr in den erweiterten tuning auf "c" drückt sollten alle regler mittig stehen! (bei manchen stehen sie in den standartsettings ("c") ganz links, wenn man dann mein setup nimmt hüpft man nur rum))


----------



## Birdy84 (12. November 2009)

LK1801 schrieb:


> (ACHTUNG: Shift hat einen bug. wenn ihr in den erweiterten tuning auf "c" drückt sollten alle regler mittig stehen! (bei manchen stehen sie in den standartsettings ("c") ganz links, wenn man dann mein setup nimmt hüpft man nur rum))


Es stehen bei Standardsetup nicht alle Regler mittig, sondern von Wagen zu Wagen unterschiedlich. Ganz links sollten sie aber definitiv nicht stehen. Ich hoffe ja auf den Patch.

Krasses Setup,  werde ich mal probieren.

Edit: Hab ganz vergessen, hier ist meine neue Zeit. Trotz dreier Fahrfehler unter 6.30.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. November 2009)

Ich ebenfalls ,mal sehen ,was das bringt...Ansonsten finde ich mein Setup immo auch ganz gut 
Ich wunder mich nur ,warum du gerade 1. und 2.Gang verlängert hast...


----------



## LK1801 (13. November 2009)

Ich habe viel rumprobiert, und hab mich dann auch gewundert das ich mit DEM setup schnell bin.
Hab danach noch weitere ausprobiert, aber das is definitiv das beste setup (für mich).
Vielleicht hätte ich das setup nicht rausgeben sollen, jetzt macht jemand mir noch meine 6:12 streitig.



			
				rtxus schrieb:
			
		

> Welches handling fährst du? Ich merke das mit normal aber alles aus, inkl. ABS es schneller gehen könnte aber ich find die reaktionen des Auto abartig, daher immer pro ohne alles


Ich fahre entweder traktionskontrolle niedrig und abs an, oder nur abs an. Macht bei mir ~1sek. aus (gesamte nordschleife)



			
				Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich nur ,warum du gerade 1. und 2.Gang verlängert hast...


Mit einem kürzer übersetzem getriebe bräuchte ich den 2. eigentlich nur am start beim beschleunigen. Wenn ich ihn lang übersetz, dann kann ich viele "mittelenge" kurven mit dem zweiten durchfahren, womit ich viel mehr power am kurvenausgang hab, mit einem kurz übersetzten 2. gang müsste man in den dritten schalten (drehzahlbegrenzer) und könnte am kurvenausgang nicht so gut beschleunigen


----------



## Sesfontain (13. November 2009)

Ich fnde das Setup genial!
Hat mir wieder 3 s gebracht ,mit unperfektem 1. Sektor habe ich eine 6:33 gefahren
Road America werde ich auch mal testen


----------



## LK1801 (13. November 2009)

Freut mich, dass euch mein setup hilft. 



			
				rtxus schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich meine "Handling Modell" oben drüber


Weiß jetzt auswendig nicht was du meinst, werde Montag nachgucken. (Bin erst Montag wieder zu Hause)


----------



## Sesfontain (14. November 2009)

@Birdy: Hast du noch Backups?
Potenzial für ne 6:18 habe ich noch


----------



## LK1801 (14. November 2009)

Als ich den Thread aufgemacht hab war es noch eine 6:59, tolle Steigerung. 
Meine Zeit habe ich immerhin um 4 sekunden verbessert, viel mehr geht nicht.
Wie manche leute unter 6:00 fahren ist mir ein rätsel, aber vielleicht schaff ich's auch irgendwann mal unter 6:10.


----------



## Sesfontain (14. November 2009)

Danke! Mein XBOX Pad bringt auch ne menge .Habe halt heute mal in der sportauto einen Insiderguide für die NS gelesen(Nordschleife, Grüne Hölle, Nürburgring | Sportauto) der hat schon noch ca. 7 s gebracht ,nachdem ich mal deren Techniken probiert habe...
Mir ist es ein Rätsel ,warum
1. meine Zeiten nicht in die Liste online aufgenommen werden 
2. wie soll man die Strecke bitte in 5:11 schaffen

€dit: Meine Zeit wurde aufgenommen ,aber leider nur eine schlechte 6:31


----------



## LK1801 (15. November 2009)

Der GT-R hat ein fantastisches Handling, auf den vielen (engen) strecken bin ich mit ihm auch schneller, dass liegt aber daran das das von mir gepostete setup ein REINES NORDSCHLEIFENSETUP ist, auf anderen strecken kann man's vergessen, ich gewinne zwar auch mit dem setup online (fast) immer, aber cih bin immer etwas langsamer als früher.
Ich bin übrigens Weltranglisten 18. in Brands-Hatch Indy und Weltranglisten 2. in Myatomi. (jedenfalls war ichs noch vor paar tagen)


----------



## Sesfontain (15. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht
Mit dem Guide hatte ich gleich schnellere Zeiten , vorher hatte ich ja nicht so wirklich Anbremspunkte
@rtxus: Was färhst du denn mit dem Nissan auf der NS?Ich kann mit dem ZOnda auch nur schwer meine Nissan zeiten auf engeren Kursen schlagen , da halt das Setup nur auf der NS richtig gewinnbringend funktioniert


Btw ich könnte auf der NS 33. werden ,wenn ich mal eine fehlerfreie Runde schaffe...
Was fahrt ihr eigentlich im ersten Sektor?


----------



## LK1801 (15. November 2009)

Freut mich zu hören, dass mein setup euch allen so gut gefällt, hätte ich nicht gedacht, es ist ja schon sehr "krass".


----------



## LK1801 (16. November 2009)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass jemand mit mich mit meinen eigenen waffen schlägt, ich hab durch das setup auch gut 15 sek gewonnen, aber ist ja kein problem, es gibt immer leute die besser sind als man selbst, außerdem 
gehör ich bestimmt zu den sehr wenigen 14jährigen die die NS in 6:12 fahren.


----------



## Sesfontain (16. November 2009)

Ich beeile mich bis März
Solange bin ich noch 14...Ich denke mal ,dann habe ich die Zeit


----------



## LK1801 (16. November 2009)

Dann mal viel glück, ich hab noch bis januar zeit eine zeit unter 6:10 als 14jähriger zu schaffen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. November 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> @Birdy: Hast du noch Backups?


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Sesfontain (16. November 2009)

6:29 habe ich bereits gebrochen 

EDIT: Nein .Dachte noch du wärst bei 6:29 ,dann setze ich mich nochmal ran :p


----------



## LK1801 (16. November 2009)

Da brauchste noch gute 15 Sekunden


----------



## Sesfontain (16. November 2009)

Falls ich mal eine feherlfreie Runde schaffen sollte,wäre das sicher eine 6:20


----------



## LK1801 (16. November 2009)

Das schwerste ist, wenn man dann mal eine fehlerfrei runde schafft, dann NOCH schneller zu werden, da muss man zehntel für zehntel suchen, und immer, immer, immer wieder fahren damit man dann von einer 6:16 zu einer 6:12 kommt.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. November 2009)

Einfacher wäre es mit einem Ghost.


----------



## LK1801 (16. November 2009)

ja, das stimmt


----------



## sevi (19. November 2009)

Kann es eig. sein, dass die Zeiten durch den Real Car Mod langsamer werden?


----------



## Sesfontain (19. November 2009)

Das kann sein ,da ja das tempo der Autos und das Fahrverhalten angepasst wird


----------



## LK1801 (19. November 2009)

@sesfonntain: na, hast du mittlerweile noch ein paar zehntel gefunden?


----------



## Sesfontain (19. November 2009)

Ne ,habe die ganze Woche nicht gespielt ,aber vorher klappte es auch noch mit einem Dreher 6:27 zu schaffen
Eine gute hatte ich noch ,die war in etwa deine Sektorzeiten ,dann aber Ende Döttingerhöhe gegen die unsichtbare Ecke da war die Zeit im eimer


----------



## LK1801 (19. November 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute hatte ich noch ,die war in etwa deine Sektorzeiten ,dann aber Ende Döttingerhöhe gegen die unsichtbare Ecke da war die Zeit im eimer


Schade, sowas passiert mir aber auch häufig.

So die 6:12,560 ist glaub ich fix mehr schaff ich nicht.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. November 2009)

jo ,das hat mich gewundert,wieso die Liste geändert ist...Wieso fehlen da soviele?
Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 !Ich hol mir morgen den 7.Platz


----------



## LK1801 (21. November 2009)

Gute runde rtxus! Da muss ich nochmal nachlegen, wär ja gelacht wenn ich das nicht unterbieten könnte. (wobei es immer hart ist die letzten zehntel zu finden)


----------



## Sesfontain (22. November 2009)

Ich dachte schon ,auf der NS krieg ich den noch ,dann knallt er hier 6:11 hin 
Wie hast du das gemacht ,das sind ja immerhin 14s verbesserung


----------



## Birdy84 (23. November 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> PS: Mein GTR VSpec (3600km aufm Tacho ) ist nicht mehr der schnellste 14er wie ich dachte, der Cayman S mit den Settings von LK ist deutlich schneller auf nicht zu engen strecken, auch schon ohne Nitro^^


Von welchen Einstellungen sprichst du? Der Cayman fährt sich grausam mit dem Standard Setup, zeigt aber das er Potenzial hat. Wie muss ich ihn einstellen?


----------



## Sesfontain (24. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr vom DBR9?
Iwie sehe ich da keinen mit ,und der ist recht schnell 
Btw, die Runde im Anhang war mit nem heftigem Dreher ,6:30 sollten drinne sein


----------



## LK1801 (24. November 2009)

Der DBR9 hat ein gutes Handling und gute bremsen, aber es fehlt in ein bisschen an power und er hat für die NS zu viel Abtrieb.

@rtxus:Ich werd' mit Stabilitätskontrolle (Handlingmodell: erfahren) langsamer


----------



## Sesfontain (24. November 2009)

ich werde jetzt auch mal Pro trainieren und den DBR9 ,denn 6:25 schaff ich noch mit dem
Was haltet ihr denn ,wenn wir hier auch andere Streckenzeiten posten?


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Dezember 2009)

Die haste aber abgeledert! Welches Fahrmodell?


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Dezember 2009)

Wow!
Ich habe mal ohne Lenkgilfe probiert ,das geht bei mir gar nicht ,mit Pad.Gibts da einen Trick? Die Kurven gehen schneller als mit Hilfe ,aber auf Gerade eier ich nur rum, als ob da ein besoffener fahren würde

btw, stehender Start und zwei Wallbumps mit 5 s zeitstrafe
setup ist das von LK mit meiner eigenen Übersetzung und einigen Deatilveränderungen

EDIT:Was fahrt ihr in Spa?
bin aktuell noch bei 2:09 ,habe noch Potential ,denke ich


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Gibts da einen Trick?


Ja, nennt sich "geschwindigkeitsabhängige Lenkung" und darf bei einem Pad zwischen 50 und 80% stehen.


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Dezember 2009)

Was bewirkt das genau?
Meine ist glaube ich auch 100%


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Dezember 2009)

well ,ich schau da nochmal:p
aber 2:03 ,das wird hart zu schlagen..
Dachte schon 2:09 wären gut ,da im Online nur wenige im Rennen ,wo ich war, unter 2:14 waren


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Was bewirkt das genau?
> Meine ist glaube ich auch 100%


Je höher die Geschwindigkeit, desto gefühlloser und weniger hektisch reagiert die Lenkung. Besonders für Gamepads zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Dezember 2009)

Update
habe den Thread iwie recht vergessen
EDIT: Nein ,habe übersehen ,das ich den Screen schon geuppet habe
Morgen wage ich mich nochmal ran ,die 6:15 zu brechen.btw Ich finde LKs Setup ein wenig besser ,mit sehr kurzen Gängen ,die letzten Beiden etwas länger ,sodass man ca.365km/H errreciht ,die Änderung hat auch noch etwas Zeit gebracht
@Tobi: Kannst du vielleicht mal die Liste aktualisieren?


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Januar 2010)

*ausgrab*
Ist noch Potenzial


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe diese nahezu ,nur der 1 und 3 sind leicht anders...
Von SpeedPro habe ich schon gehört/ihn gesehen ,das ist echt schon fast abartig ,wie gut der ohne Cheats oder Hacks fährt.
Du hast nicht zufällig das komplette Cipriani/Speedpro Zonda R Setup ,oder?


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Januar 2010)

Danke schonmal!
Ich habe gerade leider mit Dreher 6:16 gefahren ,setz mich heute nochmal ran ,mein Setup poste ich auch heute Abend nochmal.
Dieses Setup im Anhang hat allerdings nicht die Gangeinstellungen ,die du gepostest hast.
Mal sehen ob es was bringt


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Januar 2010)

Beim 'Speedpro Setup' springt mir der Wagen immer nur herum ,besonders an Ausgang Fuchsröhre:/ Auch fehlen einige Einstellungen ,z.b.der Sturz
Im Anhang mein normales Setup ,Verbesserungen erwünscht


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Januar 2010)

okay ,Ich teste das nochmal und stell die Werte ein ,das RCGLDR Savegame hatte ich schon
er fährt auch so um die 6:08 damit
Danke für die Tipps ,nur das mit dem Leon Handbuch fand ich sehr schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Januar 2010)

Danke euch beiden für die Tipps. Werde sie demnächst mal ausprobieren, aber vorerst beschäftige ich mich erstmal mit GT5 Academy und Prologue, die, nebenbei bemerkt, ein deutlich besseres Fahrverhalten simulieren als Shift.


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

Das ätzende bei GT ist einfach, das die kein Schadensmodell haben. Ich mein klar sollte im Idealfall eh möglichst wenig zu bruch gehen, aber... naja es fehlt halt einfach etwas.

so far


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Januar 2010)

rtxus schrieb:


> GT5 is sicher ein wenig "realisticher", wenn nicht, meiner Meinung nach, ein wenig übertrieben...ich warte mal auf rfactor 2


Übertrieben kommt es mir manchmal auch vor. In der Academy Demo kann man mit einem standard 370Z mit Straßenreifen mit Tempo 50 Kmh eine 180° Drehung mit Hilfe der Handbremse machen. Das geht in Wirklichkeit nicht mal mit einem Ford Ka mit 155er Reifen bei dem Tempo. Dennoch ist das Fahrgefühl grundsätzlich korrekt.



rtxus schrieb:


> Shift kann man unter umständen schon relativ realistisch einstellen, alle helferlein aus und Pro Handling is schon recht gut, den real mod iwas gibts Ja auch noch...


Bei Shift fehlt der letzte Kick. Generell finde ich das Handlich dort auch nicht so verkehrt, aber das schon so oft angesprochene Driften/ Schwenken/ Auto in die Kurve werfen, ist leider etwas unrealistisch. Sauberes Fahren wird dadurch künstlich erschwert.



midnight schrieb:


> Das ätzende bei GT ist einfach, das die kein Schadensmodell haben. Ich mein klar sollte im Idealfall eh möglichst wenig zu bruch gehen, aber... naja es fehlt halt einfach etwas.


GT5 hat aber ein Schadensmodell! Bei über 100 Wagen (so viel hat Shift nicht mal insgesamt) sogar im Cockpit. Bei Flatout würde ich ein Schadenmodell vermissen. Aber ich spiele doch keine Rennsimulation, um die Wagen kaputt zu fahren. Obwohl das zum Realismus dazu gehört, ist das Fahren 1000x wichtiger. Mich nerven viel mehr die offenbar (schon wieder!) fehlenden Bremsspuren bei GT.


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Januar 2010)

Yep .Shift ist das nicht das realistischste Spiel ,besonders nach Patch 1.2 nicht mehr. Reifenspuren sollten bei einem Hochkaräter wie GT5 doch drins ein ,oder?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Januar 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Yep .Shift ist das nicht das realistischste Spiel ,*besonders nach Patch 1.2 nicht mehr*.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Januar 2010)

Nach diesem Patch fuhren sich die Autos total anders ,vorallem schneller und mit deutlich mehr Grip.
Vorher fand ich die Fahrdynamik besser.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass das Tuning in Version 1.02 halbwegs korrekt funktioniert!?

Das sollte mal anhand einer Rundenzeit getestet werden...


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Januar 2010)

Hbae ich gemacht mit dem MC12 auf der NS.Am Fahrkönnen lag es da nicht ,da ich beide Zeiten innerhalb des Tage gefahren habe
Bis Breidscheid 2:30min mit MC12 und Patch 1.2...Sonst ca.2.35-40 ,wenn ich gut war.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Januar 2010)

Nice.
Mit der Corvette bin ich mit StandingStart ne 6:19 gefahren gestern..Die hat echt potential.Kannst du mir mal die Settings für einen 14er gallardo sagen ? Meiner schafft immer nur 13,99.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Januar 2010)

Danke sehr
Ich dachte gerade das BodyKit bringt ordentlich..
EDITer 14.00 Lambo geht echt heftig  Hätte nicht gedacht ,das der soo schnell ist.


----------



## tobi757 (25. Januar 2010)

Habe grade 6:03 geschafft, allerdings musste auf den letzens 4km meine Mutter in mein Zimmer kommen und mich voll labern ... Ich versuche mal die 6Min zu brechen, aber jetzt erstmal Päuschen


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Januar 2010)

Sehr gut ,dachte schon ,du wärst ausgestorben
Das kenn ich leider ,zack ,ich schreck hoch ab in die Mauer und das wars


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Januar 2010)

Das war klar
5:55 packst du noch.Ich trainier im Moment nur noch NS und Spa,mal sehen ,was ich schaffe.Was denkst du eigentlich ist noch möglich bei der zeit?Ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt stark ,wie Wolfkill eine 5:52 hindonnern konnte.
btw.Gratz zu den wrecord Zeiten ,echt hammer!


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Januar 2010)

Okay ,dann mach ich mich mal an Hotlaps.Denke mal ,6:03 oder so sollte für mich drin sein.Mit cutten wahrscheinlich auch weniger


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Januar 2010)

So ,habe nun 6:02.030 geschafft
Screen hat Paint gefressen ,der Bildschirm war nur schwarz.
Ich denke mal ,knapp unter 6 sollte ich noch hinbekommen


----------



## tobi757 (31. Januar 2010)

Habe gestern 5:58 geschafft


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Januar 2010)

okay, Ich hau nochmal rein
Dann werden die Cutting tips probiert
EDIT:
Im Anhang eine 6:02.126
5:56 oder so kommt mit Sicherheit noch.


----------



## Sesfontain (15. März 2010)

nu habe ich auch eine 5:58. Geht aber noch problemlos 2s schneller.
Video ist bald auf youtube


----------



## donbon (16. März 2010)

Hi fahrt ihr die Runden mit der original Version, oder mit irgendeinem Simulations-Mod?


----------



## Sesfontain (16. März 2010)

Ich fahr mit komplett ungemoddetedm Spiel ,um bei wrecord.com mitzumachen


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2010)

Die Zeiten unter 6 minuten habt iht mit dem Zonda geschaft, oder welches Auto? Aber bei den Zeiten sieht man das Shift nichts mit realismus zu tun hat.


----------



## tobi757 (16. März 2010)

Wenn Stefan Bellof schon mit einem Porsche 956C 6:11 geschafft hat, sollten auch 5:58 mit einem Zonda R drin sein ...
Ich bin übrigens mit einem MC12 Corsa gefahren


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2010)

Wie schaft man mit nem Porsche so eine Zeit, da hänge ich mit meinem 911 GT2 noch weit zurück.


----------



## Sesfontain (16. März 2010)

YouTube - Need for Speed Shift| Nordschleife| Pagani Zonda R| 5:58.770
Hier mal das Video von meiner Zeit
Wie??Du bist mit MC12 unter 6minuten gefahren?schaffst du das regelmäßig?
6:12 sind mein Max mit dem ,6:09 wären vllt noch drin ,aber 5:58?
Was haltet ihr denn davon ,mal M3GT2 Zeiten von der NS zu posten?


----------



## tobi757 (16. März 2010)

Naja die 5:58:120 hab ich nur einmal mit dem MC12 geschafft.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2010)

Hir könnt ihr mal lachen, eine Runde Nordschleife mit einem Porsche 911 GT2 ohne verbesserungen.
Da kam ich auf 7:35,660. Dafür das es nur eine Runde war seit langen gehts ja noch grad so.

@Sesfontain
Das Lenkrad geht jetzt richtig, so wie du es mir mal erklärt hast. Danke nochmal


----------



## Sesfontain (16. März 2010)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Naja die 5:58:120 hab ich nur einmal mit dem MC12 geschafft.


Du hattest einen Gripbug!
Anders ist solch eine Zeit nicht möglich.Während dees Bugs ist das Auto viel stabiler und schafft unter 6min.
@Jack.
Okay ,freut mich ,bitte sehr
Stock GT2 teste ich mal eben, mal sehen ,was bei raus kommt
Mit M3GT2 fahre ich 6:37 ,schaut doch mal ,was ihr schafft!


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2010)

Mal sehen wann das Ferrari Packet kommt, dann hat vielleicht der Zonda mal konkurrenz. Wenn ich den Zonda habe werde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Sesfontain (16. März 2010)

Der Ferrari DLC erscheint nur für Xbox360 
FXX ist aber definitiv schneller als ein Zonda.Den GT2 habe ich gerade probiert ,ein echtes Grauen  .Der fährt sich dermaßen schlimm.Ich bleibe bei LP560, Zonda und DBR9 für Nordschleife.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. März 2010)

Sowas wie die Nordschleife mit Bestzeiten, gibt es das auch für andere Strecken wie Spa. Die Strecke finde ich besser.
Wir könnten doch mal ne Liste mit 2 oder 3 Strecken machen.


----------



## Genghis99 (17. März 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Der Ferrari DLC erscheint nur für Xbox360
> FXX ist aber definitiv schneller als ein Zonda.Den GT2 habe ich gerade probiert ,ein echtes Grauen  .Der fährt sich dermaßen schlimm.Ich bleibe bei LP560, Zonda und DBR9 für Nordschleife.



Sind natürlich Autos, die auf der Schleife niemals real fahren. Alles zu LeMans mässig - sowas macht keinen Spass. In real muss man so ein Auto um die Schleife herumtragen - bei manchen Kurven reicht nicht einmal der Wendekreis. Und zurücksetzen und rangieren ist ja wohl oberpeinlich. Ausserdem ist die Gefahr, das so ein 3 Millionen Prototype mal kurz in den Planken landet viel zu gross.

Die Nordschleife ist das Revier von Tourenwagen - Audi (R8), BMW M3, Porsche 911 etc... Auch Aston Martin, aber mit dem Vantage.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2010)

Genau so ist es, darum gibt es ja auch schon lange keine F1 mehr auf der Strecke. Weil die Autos viel zu schnell geworden sind und so das Risiko für die Fahrer halt zu groß ist.
Einfach mal Forca3 oder GTR spielen, erst da merkt man wie schwer die Strecke eigentlich ist.


----------



## Sesfontain (17. März 2010)

Also fehlerfrei und unter 5:56 ins Ziel ist schon en Aufgabe Ich finde aber auch generell ,bei Shift ist die NS am besten umgesetzt ,habe aber noch nicht die von rFaktor ausprobiert.

Das mit der Rangliste finde ich sehr gut ,aber Spa ist nicht so mein Ding Die Strecke hat zuviel mit Glück zutun.
Mal schaff ich Eaurouge mit 233, mal springt das Auto bei *selber* Linie einfach gegen die Wand.

Ich würde wenn allerdings noch ein Einheitsauto festlegen ,wie z.b. nur M3/Audi/DBR/ MC12.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2010)

So war noch einmal mit meinem GT2 unterwegs, die Zeit ist zwar noch nicht so gut aber das kommt noch. Ich muß nur mal ne Fehlerfreie Runde schaffen, daran hängt es bei mir noch.

Porsche 911 GT2@ upgrates     7:12,990


Warum kann ich keine Bilder hochladen die ich mit Fraps gemacht habe?


----------



## Benne123 (17. März 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Sind natürlich Autos, die auf der Schleife niemals real fahren. Alles zu LeMans mässig - sowas macht keinen Spass. In real muss man so ein Auto um die Schleife herumtragen - bei manchen Kurven reicht nicht einmal der Wendekreis. Und zurücksetzen und rangieren ist ja wohl oberpeinlich. Ausserdem ist die Gefahr, das so ein 3 Millionen Prototype mal kurz in den Planken landet viel zu gross.
> 
> Die Nordschleife ist das Revier von Tourenwagen - Audi (R8), BMW M3, Porsche 911 etc... Auch Aston Martin, aber mit dem Vantage.



und von dem hier
YouTube - 7:40 Min. Nordschleife Audi 200 (renn.tv)



Wenn ich eure Zeiten so lese wird mir schlecht, da bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt. Liegt vllt daran, dass ich nur den S3 fahre, kP..ich setz mich nachehr mal dran mit dem RS4 xD


----------



## Sesfontain (17. März 2010)

Was schaffst du denn mit S3? Welche Upgrades?


----------



## Benne123 (17. März 2010)

Genau Zeit müsste ich nachher mal nachschauen. Ist auf jeden Fall (so weit es geht glaub ich 360PS). Und Fahrwerksabstimmungen etc sind durchgenommen (manuell). Liegt eig perfekt auf der Strasse (Kurven etc.), aber ich glaub der Fahrer ist recht bescheiden


----------



## 1821984 (17. März 2010)

So ist zwar ne Gran Turiosmo Zeit von ner PS2 aber ich denke 6.19 sind schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2010)

Mit was für ein Auto bist du gefahren. Gut Gran Turismo und Shift kann man nur schlecht vergleichen, da sich die Autos recht unterschiedlich steuern.

Ich hab grad mal den Zonda getestet, das Auto fährt sich einfach nur sch.... und nicht nachvollziehbar. Mal sehen ob ich mit der Kiste noch zurecht komme.


----------



## Sesfontain (20. März 2010)

ehm ,was hast du für einen Zonda?
Der F ist ja ein Flummi mit Stock setup ,aber der R?Der ist doch gerade gut ,da der fürs Spiel benötigte Fahrstil sehr leicht umzusetzen geht.Probier den einfach um die Kurven rutschen zu lassen ,hart einlenken und das Heck leicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (20. März 2010)

Was fahrt ihr denn für ne Zeit auf der Nordschleife mit dem GTR Spec V ohne Fahrhilfen? Ich hab jetzt 7:31:00 geschafft... aber da ist noch einiges mehr drinne.


----------



## Sesfontain (20. März 2010)

GTR Spec V .rating 14.00: 6:42.001
                           13.98: 6:34
komplett ausgebaut habe ich den nicht getestet ,aber 6:30 sollte er packen..


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (20. März 2010)

mit oder ohne fahrhilfen?


----------



## Sesfontain (20. März 2010)

Ich fahre generell Handlingmodel Normal ,Fahrhilfen beim GTR ,alles aus.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (21. März 2010)

Handling Modell Normal? Hm, mit sowas fang ich erst garnicht an.

Hab Mitm GTR auf Donington National ne neue Bestzeit 1:08:180


----------



## Sesfontain (21. März 2010)

Fährst du auf Pro?
Grip von 1.2 zu 1.3 hilft eben
Im Pro Mode sind vllt 7min drinne oder noch etwas weniger ,schätze ich mal


----------



## Sesfontain (25. März 2010)

Gerade mal den DBR9 getestet- Hammer Teil  
Erster Anlauf gleich ne 6:10 gefahren ,6:08 sollten auch möglich sein


----------



## Sesfontain (8. April 2010)

Update 5:57 mit Stock Zonda und einem Dreher
Der Topspeed limitiert einfach beim Stock setup, aber 5:52 sollte mich damit noch schaffen


----------



## LK1801 (9. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich, am Anfang vom Thread sinds noch 7er Zeiten und jetzt brennt der Junge 5:50er Zeiten auf den Asphalt, Respekt!
Ich hab schon Ewigkeitennicht mehr Shift gezockt, hat sich das eigentlich was verändert?
Zockt ihr noch mit meinem Setup oder habt ihr schon was besseres gefunden?


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Juli 2010)

Danke!
Ich nutz schon seit längerem ein komplett anderes Zondasetup


----------



## tobi757 (18. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand von euch schon den Ferrari FXX benutzt ? 

Ist ein super Auto kann ich nur empfehlen es mal zu testen ... 

Zeiten kann ich leider keine guten fahren, da mein Lenkrad kaputt ist 

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Auto ist aus dem Ferrari Racing Pack + Exotic Racing Series DLC 

Diese Wagen sind da enthalten:

1) Ferrari 430 Scuderia
2) Ferrari F430 Spider
3) Ferrari F430  Challenge
4) Ferrari F430 GTC
5) Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano
6)  Ferrari F50 GT
7) Ferrari FXX
8) Ferrari Superamerica
9)  Ferrari California
10) Ferrari 430 Scuderia Spider 16M
11) McLaren  MP4-12C
12) Gumpert Apollo
13) Acura NSX
14) Mercedes McLaren  SLR Stirling Moss
15) Maserati GranTurismo S
16) Alfa Romeo 8C  Competizione
17) BMW M1


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Juli 2010)

yep hab sie schon getestet, mag aber den FXX so nicht
hat mir viel zu viel Grip, da bleib ich beim Zonda...
Btw, mein Lenkrad ist auch schrott, hoffe mal, das kommt anfang nächsten monats wieder


----------



## tobi757 (18. Juli 2010)

Und wie findest du den Apollo ?


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Juli 2010)

hab den noch nicht probiert, lenkrad ist ja schrott :o
Ich entpack mein spiel aber mal wieder und teste den mal, wenn auch nur mit pad
wa schaffst du denn mit dem auf der ns?(mit stocksetup)


----------



## tobi757 (19. Juli 2010)

Bin erst eine Runde mit dem Teil gefahren, fühlte sich allerdings nicht schlecht an... 

Selbst mit meinem kaputten Lenkrad hatte ich das Gefühl das das Teil ziemlich schnell ist...

Da mein Lenkrad ja leider auch schrott ist, kann ich auch keine wirklich bombigen Rundenzeiten fahren. Man kann zwar lenken und Gas geben, aber die Lenkung geht nicht in die Mitte zurück und wenn das Lenkrad grade ist lenkt das Auto nicht grade. Und der Force Feedback Motor geht auch immer an und aus -.-


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Juli 2010)

hört sich nicht gut an:/ hast du ein pad?können ja damit zeiten fahren
Video zum apollo mit pad auf ns gibts heute abend.


----------



## tobi757 (19. Juli 2010)

Hab jetzt das Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Expierence Wheel, ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber endlich wieder heizen  

Erstmal dran gewöhnen und dann wird das auch wieder was mit den Zeiten


----------



## Sesfontain (19. Juli 2010)

Gumpert apollo 6:24 mit 2xfettem dreher und pad :/ das teil macht aber richtig bock!
FXX ist meiner ansicht nach ein reines cheater auto
hat so übertrieben viel grip, das ist mir nicht geheuer, komm mit meinem driftstil nicht klar mit dem teil.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz blöd fragen: Wie oder bzw. habt ihr überhaupt den DLC aufn Rechner bekommen?


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juli 2010)

DLC conversion link thread - NoGripRacing Forums


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juli 2010)

Danke danke dankesehr, denn ich bin der Dankebär 
Oder K-H Rummenigge^^

Den Stirling Moss werde ich morgen ausgiebig testen^^


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juli 2010)

such dir ein setup für den slr, sonst macht er kein spaß total untersteuernd das ding.


----------



## burns (20. Juli 2010)

Hab aufm F-10 ne 6:19:irgendwas rausgelassen. xbox360 pad und natürlich keine Fahrhilfen. 
Video ist eine Live Aufnahme, kein Replay.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft6rYACsVaU


..und da ist noch Raum für mehr


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du meinst, was du falsch gemacht hast, dann würde ich sagen, dass du bisschen zu rabiat eingelenkt hast (in Formel1-Sprache: Bist du Lewis Hamilton? ), wodurch der Wagen gerutscht ist und du bist teilweise auch nur halbgas gefahren, was aber auch daran liegt, dass du fast nichts siehst durch das Lenkrad

@all: Geht es euch auch so, dass die meisten Autos mit Werkstuning dann so ekelhaft schnell werden, dass man garnicht mehr 100% Pushen kann?
Ich bin zwar schnelle und extreme Autos von Trackmania gewohnt, aber das ist so ekelhaft wie zum Beispiel dieses alte Japanerauto von Stufe 1 auf Werkstuning abgeht....
Mit so teilen bekomme ich meist nur eine 7:30 hin, allein weil sie mir viel zu rabiat sind...


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mit jedem auto gut pushen Ist einfach eine Frage des fahrstils.
Man wird ja erst durchs 'rabiate' Fahren richtig schnell.Wenn du das raushast, kannst du auch gut mit WUbs umgehen.Ich mach auch mal eine runde mit dem F1, btw


EDIT: Hab den ferrari F10 mit stocksetup getestet. Meine erste Runde mit dem Ding ist 5:33.790 wollt ihr ein video, oder soll ich noch probieren, 10s rauszuholen ?
EDIT2: Spa mit dem F10 eine 1:45.geht aber auch hier wieder locker schneller.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juli 2010)

ROFL, geht der F10 ab^^
Ich muss den mal ziehen (dazu müsste mir aber jemand sagen, woher ich den bekomme^^)


Aber irgendwie geht mir das gegen den Strich, so ekelhaft zu fahren. Hab ewig gebraucht um mir sonen schönen runden Stil anzueignen für Trackmania und GRID.

Aber was ich sogar richtig geil zu fahren fand war der Apollo und auch der Stirling Moss, wobei man beim Moss die Spoiler umstellen muss und auch den Sturz eher auf die Kurven einstellen.
Aber naja, mir gehts nicht so um die Zeiten sondern eher darum, schön zu fahren und nebenbei unter 7:00 zu bleiben, ungefähr so wie es Walter Röhrl beschrieb: 





			
				Walter Röhrl schrieb:
			
		

> Geschwindigkeit ist für mich keine Faszination. Die Leute denken das  oft. Aber für mich ist nicht das Tempo entscheidend, mit dem ich etwas  tue, sondern die Perfektion, mit der ich etwas tue. Wenn ich was mache,  dann möchte ich es perfekt machen. Das gilt zum Beispiel fürs Skifahren,  und das gilt auch fürs Autofahren.


----------



## burns (20. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Also wenn du meinst, was du falsch gemacht hast, dann würde ich sagen, dass du bisschen zu rabiat eingelenkt hast (in Formel1-Sprache: Bist du Lewis Hamilton? ), wodurch der Wagen gerutscht ist und du bist teilweise auch nur halbgas gefahren, was aber auch daran liegt, dass du fast nichts siehst durch das Lenkrad



Was ich falsch gemacht habe sieht man doch ganz deutlich 
Einlenkverhalten ist dem xbox360 Pad geshuldet, gefühlvoller gehts einfach nicht, vor allem da ich Rennspiele meist erst ab 2 Bier starte. Die Halbgas Geschichte geht zu großen Teilen zulasten der deaktivierten Fahrhilfen, in der Kurve ein bisschen zuviel Gas und das Teil flippt sich weg. Find ich auch gut so.

5:33:irgendwas ist allerdings ne Marke, nun weiss ich in etwa wieviel Zeit ich liegenlassen hab


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch nur mit dem XBoxpad ohne hilfen gefahren
Video?
Btw den F10 gibts bei Nogrip.


----------



## burns (20. Juli 2010)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Video?



Ne lass ma, dann muss ich bestimmt weinen 



Hast du das Pad getunt, oder spielst du ein klassiches Instrument?
Mit dem kleinen Pinnörkel kann man doch nicht feinfühlig steuern .. also ich zumindest nicht, evtl. wenn ich nen Bleistift als Hebelverlängerung ins Pinnörkel reinramme, aber das kommt nicht in die Tüte


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juli 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Ne lass ma, dann muss ich bestimmt weinen


Um dich zu ärgern hab ichs hochgeladen Spaß
YouTube  - Ferrari F10 at Nordschleife- 5:33min!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=xxLLJgb9HKo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxLLJgb9HKo



burns schrieb:


> Hast du das Pad getunt, oder spielst du ein klassiches Instrument?
> Mit dem kleinen Pinnörkel kann man doch nicht feinfühlig steuern .. also ich zumindest nicht, evtl. wenn ich nen Bleistift als Hebelverlängerung ins Pinnörkel reinramme, aber das kommt nicht in die Tüte


Meins ist völlig normal.Auslieferungszustand.Ich bin auch Wheel gewöhnt, aber was solls
Wenn du mein Video siehst, merkst du denk ich mal auch, dass ich eine Menge zeit beim Beschleunigen hole

EDIT; wie hast du das Video eingebettet?


----------



## burns (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir das Geschrappel so angucke frag ich mich echt wo bei mir die 45 Sekunden zu deiner Zeit liegengeblieben sind, da sind ja sogar noch mehr anbumser und weniger Vollgasphasen drin. Irgendwas scheine ich komplett vermasselt zu haben 




Sesfontain schrieb:


> EDIT; wie hast du das Video eingebettet?




Na so 


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxLLJgb9HKo
```


edit: lol, super Code Tag .... normalerweise soll er genau das nicht tun.

[yt]xxLLJgb9HKo[//yt] - Den Fehler darfst du selber entfernen


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Juli 2010)

jetzt gehts, danke hab 'yt' groß geschrieben.
Ich glaub, ich hol einfach die zeit in den Kurven und auf dem Gas
Du fährst relativ vorsichtig, ich fahr mit mehr Risiko
Was fährst du denn mit dem Zonda R?Oder Gumpert?


----------



## Sesfontain (18. September 2010)

hm scheint ja keiner mehr Shift zu fahren :o
egal, hier mal mein letzter Run auf der Nordschleife.
*5:48:600 mit dem Zonda R*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw7FGqdHDlo


----------



## tobi757 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch nochmal ein paar Runden gedreht  (Zonda R)

Mein neuer Rekord sind: 5:44,670 Min


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Dezember 2010)

ne?!
Da trainier ich die welt um regelmäßig in die hohen 5:45er zu kommen und du fährst 5:44?
zeig mal deine sektor bestzeiten
und setup, wär nett


EDIT: hier mal meine 5:47.1 und mein setup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HraTA9d8MeI


----------



## tobi757 (30. Dezember 2010)

Setup ist fast genauso wie du es hast, Sektorbestzeiten hab ich leider net.

Hätte gerne ein Replay gemacht, aber nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen war, ist leider das Spiel abgeschmiert.  

Schätze mal es sind halt so kleine Sachen die sich summieren.


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Dezember 2010)

kannst du mir mal das komplette per PN schicken?
uh und, wär cool, wenn du hier mal mitmachst NFS Shift: World Records
wär sicher gut was für dich drin an Punkten


----------



## tobi757 (30. Dezember 2010)

Die Kühleröffnung ist bei mir 2 Stufen höher, und der Reifendruck war bisschen höher 2 Stufen höher hinten


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Dezember 2010)

sind doch nicht nur die zwei änderungen?
krass. und ich dachte, ich wäre unschlagbar 
ah machst du wrecord mal mit? wär gut, dann könnten wir mal deine telemetry und sektorzeiten zu so einer heftigen runde sehen


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2010)

also ich schaff immer so 6:50 mit nem Zonda R, allerdings zock ich das game auch nur selten 
Der Reale Rekord liegt ja bei :48 auch mit nem Zonda, daher bin ich eig zufrieden^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel langsamer fährst Du denn, wenn Du den Reifendruck zB um 2-3 Einheiten "falsch" einstellst? Merkst Du das schon richtig?


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Dezember 2010)

ja, das merkt man, aber nur sehr sehr leicht, wenn man jeweils einen wert verändert.
die dadurch gewonnene zeit ist jedoch minimal.


----------



## tobi757 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag ja es hängt eher von der Fahrweise ab. Es gibt viele Stellen an denen man noch mehr Gas geben kann, oder wo es besser ist nicht über die Wiese zu fahren.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (19. März 2011)

6.37min auch nicht schlecht, dafür das ich mit dem GTmod fahre. 

YouTube - Kanal von EDDIE2Fast


mfg EDDIE


----------

